# HostGuard ? Dead or Alive?



## Hxxx (Nov 23, 2014)

Is HostGuard active in development?. Their forum has no activity. I see they advertise here (a banner)  but i don't see any feedback around.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 23, 2014)

They're alive. 

@HostGuard, right?


----------



## HostGuard (Nov 25, 2014)

We are definitely still around. More capital was raised to keep funding development (these things take money), so that's why we've had a bit of a hiatus for the past 2 months.

Every thing has gone back in to full swing since last week. This we just moved in to a new CBD office yesterday.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 25, 2014)

I hope hostguard sticks it out and makes it - with solusVM being purchased, I've been wondering who will rise up.  Brilliant that they put in a conversion script for solusVM to transition to their product - if i was an investor, this is one I'd be eyeing for potential long term.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Nov 25, 2014)

HostGuard said:


> We are definitely still around. More capital was raised to keep funding development (these things take money), so that's why we've had a bit of a hiatus for the past 2 months.
> 
> Every thing has gone back in to full swing since last week. This we just moved in to a new CBD office yesterday.


Does it handle the WHMCS migration yet?


----------



## HostGuard (Nov 25, 2014)

AnthonySmith said:


> Does it handle the WHMCS migration yet?


We are finishing up the new installation method today. Then Xen / migration scripts will receive some love. I know you've been waiting on Xen Anthony.


----------



## drmike (Feb 21, 2016)

Is HostGuard still alive?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## VpsAG (Feb 22, 2016)

Keep up the good work guys.


----------

